# Newbie with urgent question



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Hi all, I have been studying all your posts and information:ranger: and even though most of the information sounds scary, My husband and I have booked a one way ticket and are leaving the uk on 1st June to start our new life in Cyprus with our 3 boys aged 5 and twins of nearly 4. I'm feeling the fear but doing it anyway.

Anyway, my question is, Even though our beautiful villa is fully furnished we would like to take some other personal stuff. I understand that air/road frieght is more expedient and cheaper, so can anyone reccommend a reasonably priced company to move stuff from Devon?

Also, can anyone recommend a reasonably priced company to transport our gorgeous German Sheperd?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

themermaid said:


> Hi all, I have been studying all your posts and information:ranger: and even though most of the information sounds scary, My husband and I have booked a one way ticket and are leaving the uk on 1st June to start our new life in Cyprus with our 3 boys aged 5 and twins of nearly 4. I'm feeling the fear but doing it anyway.
> 
> Anyway, my question is, Even though our beautiful villa is fully furnished we would like to take some other personal stuff. I understand that air/road frieght is more expedient and cheaper, so can anyone reccommend a reasonably priced company to move stuff from Devon?
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend a reasonably priced company to transport our gorgeous German Sheperd?


Havn't you left it a bit late to be seeing to these things. The 1st of June is only 2 weeks away.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope your husband has a very very well paid job to come to or you have a business plan and enough money to fund it and finance your lives for at least a year until your business gets off the ground.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themermaid said:


> Also, can anyone recommend a reasonably priced company to transport our gorgeous German Sheperd?


Has your dog got his little doggy passport?? He'll also need a certificate to travel from a vet 48 hours before travelling. We used a company called "Air supply" that was to Spain and I think it was a fairly average price 400 pounds per dog, ( we had two), but they're worldwide

Jo xxx


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I hope your husband has a very very well paid job to come to or you have a business plan and enough money to fund it and finance your lives for at least a year until your business gets off the ground.[/QUOTE
> 
> See What I mean, Depressing...Thank you Vernoica, I know your trying to be realistic and make sure I have thought this out properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> Has your dog got his little doggy passport?? He'll also need a certificate to travel from a vet 48 hours before travelling. We used a company called "Air supply" that was to Spain and I think it was a fairly average price 400 pounds per dog, ( we had two), but they're worldwide
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for that. She has had her first rabies jab, and her 2nd will be in 4 weeks. I understand with just those she will not be able to come back so we intend to continue the treatment whilst in cyprus.

Thats a REALLY good price BTW. Does it go on the weight of the dog? Or is it just per dog?


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Havn't you left it a bit late to be seeing to these things. The 1st of June is only 2 weeks away.


As I've said, the property is fully furnished, so we don't need much, and besides, my husband will be travelling back and forth, so if it can't be done before we go, It can be set up in the meantime.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As long as your husband is earning good money then there won't be a problem.
I simply asked the question as so many people with young familes come here on a whim and end up going back with their tails between their legs far worse off financially than when they came.

As for removals companies you could contact Peter Morton who have an office here in Cyprus but do removals all over the world I beleive. I have heard only good things about them


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themermaid said:


> Thanks for that. She has had her first rabies jab, and her 2nd will be in 4 weeks. I understand with just those she will not be able to come back so we intend to continue the treatment whilst in cyprus.
> 
> Thats a REALLY good price BTW. Does it go on the weight of the dog? Or is it just per dog?



Probably the weight. But they wont take a dog without a full passport - eventho legally the full passport is only required to re enter the UK. But maybe double check that with them, but thats what I was told

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themermaid said:


> As I've said, the property is fully furnished, so we don't need much, and besides, my husband will be travelling back and forth, so if it can't be done before we go, It can be set up in the meantime.



I've gotta be honest, 2 weeks is a bit short notice with everything you need to do. It took us six months to organise our move to a fully furnished, rented house in Spain and that was with the knowledge that my husband would commute for work and keeping our UK house. But maybe I just prefer an easy life 

Jo xxx


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Veronica said:


> As long as your husband is earning good money then there won't be a problem.
> I simply asked the question as so many people with young familes come here on a whim and end up going back with their tails between their legs far worse off financially than when they came.
> 
> As for removals companies you could contact Peter Morton who have an office here in Cyprus but do removals all over the world I beleive. I have heard only good things about them


Thank you Veronica,

However, what I am curious about is WHY does it have to be my HUSBAND that is earning good money? I didn't know that Cyprus was a muslim country where women are 2nd class citizen's and are not allowed to work or who are not employed in decent paying professions.

Also I believe that those who have gone back with their tail between their legs have not had the ability to adapt, or the skills or capabilities to find gainful employment. Or the nonce to open up a business that would work. Ok, Some may have tried and failed but its all down to your determination, skills and abilities. AND LEARNING THE BLOODY LANGUAGE helps. In my personal opinion.

But hey, it might work, or it might not but nothing ventured, nothing gained. And if i spent my life sitting here worrying about everything that could go wrong, everytime I decided to try something new, then I would still be in a 5th floor flat in London and still be working as an assistant manager in a restaurant. Not living in a beautiful house with a sea view in Devon and being a professional singer. 

Please give some positivity out there on these forums.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> I've gotta be honest, 2 weeks is a bit short notice with everything you need to do. It took us six months to organise our move to a fully furnished, rented house in Spain and that was with the knowledge that my husband would commute for work and keeping our UK house. But maybe I just prefer an easy life
> 
> Jo xxx


I spoke to the vet and with two rabies jabs, checked for rabies being micro chipped, she can go, but can't come back. But you can continue treatment abroad. Its all about the pet being able to go back and forth. From the Foreign country BACK to the uk.

we are still keeping our house here, I just want to take my personal things. What did it take you 6 months to do btw?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themermaid said:


> Thank you Veronica,
> 
> However, what I am curious about is WHY does it have to be my HUSBAND that is earning good money? I didn't know that Cyprus was a muslim country where women are 2nd class citizen's and are not allowed to work or who are not employed in decent paying professions.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're right, but in my experience its those who plan and cover all eventualities who succeed. This takes time and careful planning as well as determination. 

For positive feedback, You may succeed, but the odds arent on your side, theres a recession and its about to hit southern Europe. However, the weather will be lovely, you have a nice furnished villa to live in, you may get a bit of work as a singer, your children will probably love it and if it all goes wrong, you have a beautiful house in Devon and the experience under your belt

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This may not be a muslim country but I can promise you that the male Cypriots are very very chauvanistic and still treat their women like chattels.
the fact that many women work while the grandparents look after the children is down to the generally poor wages so families can't manage on one wage.
Many Cypriots also have more than one job just to make ends meet.

As for positivity, would you rather I told everyone that it is all sunshine and roses here so families start coming over in droves and end up in serious financial trouble?
That would be very irresponsible of me and I wouldnt be able to lie straight in bed at night.
As my livelihood depends on expats I could paint a pretty picture of life and try to sell everyone a house. I would be living in the lap of luxury t hen but what about all the families that I would have lied to in order to sell or rent them a house?

I try to tell it as it is. Life here is great if you can afford it, but the majority of families with young children cannot. The fact that you apparently can makes you one of the lucky ones.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm sure you're right, but in my experience its those who plan and cover all eventualities who succeed. This takes time and careful planning as well as determination.
> 
> For positive feedback, You may succeed, but the odds arent on your side, theres a recession and its about to hit southern Europe. However, the weather will be lovely, you have a nice furnished villa to live in, you may get a bit of work as a singer, your children will probably love it and if it all goes wrong, you have a beautiful house in Devon and the experience under your belt
> 
> Jo xxx


EXACTLY that Jo, Have the odds in life EVER been on my side?? Not all the time..But I've usually taken calculated risks and ALWAYS made the best of what I've got...And the Majority of the time I've survived.
And as i've said I have other skills. there is also a recession here. Whats the difference?

BTW, I know your in Spain, do you do anything out there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themermaid said:


> I spoke to the vet and with two rabies jabs, checked for rabies being micro chipped, she can go, but can't come back. But you can continue treatment abroad. Its all about the pet being able to go back and forth. From the Foreign country BACK to the uk.
> 
> we are still keeping our house here, I just want to take my personal things. What did it take you 6 months to do btw?



Several trips back and forth to find the right place to live, the right agents to deal with, the right price for the properties - near a good airport cos my husband commutes, near to schools, etc

Sorting out the dogs, cos yes our vet said the same thing, but the carrier insisted on a full passports

booking the transport of our personal effects, they couldnt do it straight away and packing, deciding what to bring and clearing some of the junk our UK house,

Sorting out the tax, NI etc cos initially my husband was planning to spend longer in Spain than the 183 days that affects where you pay tax (is that a Spanish thing or does that apply to you)

getting staff employed in the UK to cover when my Husband was in Spain

sorting the childrens schools out and getting them used to the idea of everything, so that they could settle easier this end

Working out my notice

Saving enough money to set everything up, cos that wasnt/isnt cheap!

........ To do it properly, it has to be planned properly

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish you the very best of luck mermaid because if it works out for you life here is very good.
My comments and questions to you were simply because I have known far too many families fail here despite thinking they had everything worked out.
You certainly sound very determined and strong minded so hopefully that will make you one of those who succeed.

Veronica


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Veronica said:


> This may not be a muslim country but I can promise you that the male Cypriots are very very chauvanistic and still treat their women like chattels.
> the fact that many women work while the grandparents look after the children is down to the generally poor wages so families can't manage on one wage.
> Many Cypriots also have more than one job just to make ends meet.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying to a point, but is that not a genralisation??? I was brought up in a North London community where there were a lot of Cypriot Greeks and kind of know the culture. 

Nowhere on this earth is sunshine and roses, Neither was moving from ALL my family in London to live in Devon. But We were ok.

I know there is no benefit system, but perhaps that is what is wrong with England. As with EVERY where, the wages are low for those who are unskilled.

Perhaps people allow the grandparents to look after the children, not because of low wages but because of the extended family culture. And its safer. on the other hand I can equate with the low wages as it only cost us 20 euros per day for 3 of our boys to attend a nursery for the day. In England it has cost us more than that for one!!!!!!.

But someone's got to be making SOME money who are they? 
Anyway, I don't want to be rich, I just want to get by and have a chilled life, In a warm and stress free environment. As long as I can eat, keep a roof over my head, pay the bills, then I'm fine.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themermaid said:


> BTW, I know your in Spain, do you do anything out there?


 No, there's very little work in Spain. Believe it or not, I was once a singer too - I thought that I could get work in some of the hotels, but its a closed shop. You have to go thru agents here and they're finding it tough. By pure coincidence an agent from our home town in the UK works here, he used to book my husbands band. He told me to forget it, theres too many singers, bands etc and not enough work, but thats Spain, the costa del sol. Cyprus maybe different . The pay wouldnt make it worth my while anyway. I'm also a trained nurse. but again the work isnt here, and if it were, the hours seem to be very long, poor pay and no childcare

I dont know what Cyprus is like, so maybe its easier there??? We chose Spain cos my husband has to commute and its a quicker and cheaper flight from Spain to the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> Several trips back and forth to find the right place to live, the right agents to deal with, the right price for the properties - near a good airport cos my husband commutes, near to schools, etc
> 
> Sorting out the dogs, cos yes our vet said the same thing, but the carrier insisted on a full passports
> 
> ...



I see, Yur situation is rather different to ours. Your business seems musch bigger and more complex. Ours is alsready family run. The twins would have started school this September so it won't make much difference to them. The 5 year old would be going into year one, Again it won't make a lot of difference to him. I will keep up English reading and writing at home, which I already do.

i'm self employed so only need to cancel whatever contracts I'm booked to do. 
It might not seem sensible on the outset but as I've said i've ALWAYS taken calculated risks.

Thanks for all your information, and will keep you informed. 

Even if I end up coming home with my tail between my legs so you can all have a good laugh.  or say I told you so!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No one will say I told you so or laugh if you fail.
As jojo says at least you have your home in the UK to go back to unlike many families who go back to nothing. It will have been an experience and your children will have a more broad outlook on life than children who have never lived anywhere but the UK.
As I said, I do sincerely hope it works out for you. 

Veronica


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> No, there's very little work in Spain. Believe it or not, I was once a singer too - I thought that I could get work in some of the hotels, but its a closed shop. You have to go thru agents here and they're finding it tough. By pure coincidence an agent from our home town in the UK works here, he used to book my husbands band. He told me to forget it, theres too many singers, bands etc and not enough work, but thats Spain, the costa del sol. Cyprus maybe different . The pay wouldnt make it worth my while anyway. I'm also a trained nurse. but again the work isnt here, and if it were, the hours seem to be very long, poor pay and no childcare
> 
> I dont know what Cyprus is like, so maybe its easier there??? We chose Spain cos my husband has to commute and its a quicker and cheaper flight from Spain to the UK
> 
> Jo xxx


Its the same here really, But I'm a firm believer that if your different, you will get work. And be prepared to travel. I'm very lucky that I don't need to actually go out and sing to earn a living but i might just do it for the crack. I've already established it's who you know. And I've already made some good contacts. 

Also broaden the horizons. Not just in hotels but bars, restaurants etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themermaid said:


> I see, Yur situation is rather different to ours. Your business seems musch bigger and more complex. Ours is alsready family run. The twins would have started school this September so it won't make much difference to them. The 5 year old would be going into year one, Again it won't make a lot of difference to him. I will keep up English reading and writing at home, which I already do.
> 
> i'm self employed so only need to cancel whatever contracts I'm booked to do.
> It might not seem sensible on the outset but as I've said i've ALWAYS taken calculated risks.
> ...



I assume you've checked things like the cost of living in Cyprus, The price of buying things when you get there, the weekly budget for things, the cost of utilities. Cos altho we planned carefully, the cost of actually living in spain went up significantly soon after we moved her and of course the pound dropped against the euro, which meant we lost 30% of our income. 

Jo xxx


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Veronica said:


> No one will say I told you so or laugh if you fail.
> As jojo says at least you have your home in the UK to go back to unlike many families who go back to nothing. It will have been an experience and your children will have a more broad outlook on life than children who have never lived anywhere but the UK.
> As I said, I do sincerely hope it works out for you.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica,
xxxxx


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> I assume you've checked things like the cost of living in Cyprus, The price of buying things when you get there, the weekly budget for things, the cost of utilities. Cos altho we planned carefully, the cost of actually living in spain went up significantly soon after we moved her and of course the pound dropped against the euro, which meant we lost 30% of our income.
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes jo,
It certainly aint Morrisons:lol: But I supose if you eat like the locals and use local produce, you should be ok. They've just opened up a Discount 10 which sells a lot of British produce that is cheaper than the local store. Also planning to frieght some stuff over from the cash and carry. All these things have been considered.

There must be a way around these things because i don't see many locals starving and begging on the street despite the low wages.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are more and more discount stores opening and Lidls will soon be operating here.
We also have a Euro shop in paphos now which has made ahuge difference for toiletries, cleaning materials, make up etc. It all helps.
We shop in the local fruit markets and only use the big supermarkets for things we can't get elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Hi Mermaid, 

Im am too moving over on the 1st June.... where are you moving too??

My children are 8 and nearly 3 (two boys) I bet you have your hands full with twins!!! I take it you have looked into schoold etc if not there are loads of schools both state and private.. lots of info on here about schools....

It takes roughly 15 days for your shipment to arrive port to port ... My stuff left on friday and arrives at my house on 2nd june... 

I used Burke Bros who were recommended and up until now have been so helpfull and professional 

I shipped my car and think 100 square meters?? cost just over £2k... door 2 door but have to collect my car from Limassol

I shopped about tried Andrews shipping ( cheap for cars ro ro) and Burke Bros also a few others I cant remember... got so many different quotes but when I finally added everything together.. collection of goods both UK & Cyprus.....taxes etc it basically worked out as pennies... so I went for the easier & less hassle option and choose Burke Bros there number is +441902714555 I haved been dealing with Chris Starky think he deals with Cyprus. 

If you don't have that much stuff they will do a part load container & you only pay the space you use, things are very expensive over in Cyprus so make sure you bring everything!!!!! 

I hope everything works out for you, This website has been my bible....
rgs Lynda


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

lyndamarcx said:


> Hi Mermaid,
> 
> Im am too moving over on the 1st June.... where are you moving too??
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynda,

Yes they are a handful, I specifically want the boys to attend greek school so that they can learn the language and be part of the culture. Then maybe at exam time we will consider one of those english schools. I have a feeling this could be one of the reasons why Veronica said that people with young children rush back. Maybe due to them having to pay for private education for their young kids. One maybe ok, 2 a streetch but more than that then you have problems.

Anyway, We will be moving between Pervolia and Mazatos. Where are you going to be?

What has brought on your move?

Thanks for the removals..I've heard of Andrews, are they the ones based in Palmers Green? 
And why did you choose Burke Bros over them?

I must admit this website has been a good help, but I do wish there was more positivity. 

I might even add a new thread : IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THE COUNTRY THAT YOU'VE MOVED TO THEN GO BACK HOME.:lol:


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Veronica said:


> There are more and more discount stores opening and Lidls will soon be operating here.
> We also have a Euro shop in paphos now which has made ahuge difference for toiletries, cleaning materials, make up etc. It all helps.
> We shop in the local fruit markets and only use the big supermarkets for things we can't get elsewhere.


This is good!! Now we're getting somewhere.:clap2: Where abouts are the Lidls due to open? That will put the cat amongst the pigeons.:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

We are moving to Paphos, for a better quality of life for the children and us, we hate the UK its so so depressing, if it never worked out in Cyprus I would hate to have to come back, My kids spend so much time indoors because of the rain & snow, there is only so many places you can take them to then they get bored... and of course it all cost's money!!!

I don't know where Pervolia and Mazatos is but just googled it and found it's nr Protara's Kaparis??? my in laws stay all summer in Protaras they love in fact so do we but couldnt live there too touristy... What made you choose that area??

We are putting our kids in Private school only because its basically just the same cost as putting your kids into nursey in UK, I just hope its worth the money? we are no snobs by the way the most down to earth people you could ever meet!! but Ive read loads of reviews about bullying and I couldnt cope with that, It would break my heart!! but you have 3 children to stick up for each other (r they all boys) all the same age so I dont see a problem. Ive heard the Cypriot children are a little rough always fighting and the teachers turn a blind eye!! but I suppose you get this in every school. I don't think its that bad in Primary school but I think the greek Cypriot schools can be tough for Expats??? also don't think there education is as good at the moment comapred to UK and a lot of the greek children get private tutoring to help them but if you do that already there shouldnt be a problem.

I choose Burke Bros coz to be honest hassle free... and as I said when I worked all the costings out, there basically was not much difference... remember there are import duties etc.... I actually spent a week phoning round Freight company... haulage comapany's etc then ended up back at Burke... they want your business so they will help you as much as they can? get a quote there good!! I contact andrews shipping there were nice too (yes it is at palmers green) but I had to do everything myself... get the goods to them, then collect the goods from limasol had to sort out all the customs stuff... couldnt be doing with the hassel!!!! and as I said said out the same with costings in the end.

Rgs Lynda


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

themermaid said:


> This is good!! Now we're getting somewhere.:clap2: Where abouts are the Lidls due to open? That will put the cat amongst the pigeons.:lol:


There is a Lidl store being built on the main road to Coral bay, near the venus beach hotel.
I don't know where others are being built but I am reliably informed that the plan is to eventually have 14 Lidl stores in Southern Cyprus.
Their headquarter is in Nicosia.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

lyndamarcx said:


> We are moving to Paphos, for a better quality of life for the children and us, we hate the UK its so so depressing, if it never worked out in Cyprus I would hate to have to come back, My kids spend so much time indoors because of the rain & snow, there is only so many places you can take them to then they get bored... and of course it all cost's money!!!
> 
> I don't know where Pervolia and Mazatos is but just googled it and found it's nr Protara's Kaparis??? my in laws stay all summer in Protaras they love in fact so do we but couldnt live there too touristy... What made you choose that area??
> 
> ...


Its just outside Larnaca. 

Sorry, I didn't mean it to sound that all people who send their kids to private are snobs. I did read about the bullying on this site and it did worry me. But the way I am... if the teachers turn a blind eye then I will be taking matters into my own hands. However, they are all boys, and hopefully they will be able to stick up for themselves. the local school in Pervoilia has quite a few expats there and the boys have played with the local kids out and about so hopefuuly they have made some friends before they enter school.

What are you guys doing (for work/business) out there?

Hopefully when we settle in We could meet halfway. I think Pafos is about a couple of hours away from Larnaca. 

Funny thats my sentiments exactly, about the UK being depressing. I loved Cyprus and would also hate to come back to the UK. I would prefer to take my chances elsewhere.
I think people who have the guts to leave the UK behind all must have the feeling that there must be something better than this!!

Sounds like Burkes are the ones for me....Least hassle. We're looking at a company called Aspins. They seem pretty reasonable even though we have to load our stuff ourselves but thats just from our house. Sounds ok since we're not taking large items of furniture.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

P.s. How is your 8 year old taking to leaving her school friends and immigrating to Cyprus? Did you choose 1st June because it is half term. The last time I moved from London to Devon we moved in the summer holidays so it was an easy transition when the kids went back to school. I'm wondering if moving in the middle of the term is a good idea.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themermaid said:


> IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THE COUNTRY THAT YOU'VE MOVED TO THEN GO BACK HOME.:lol:


I dont think anyone has said they dont like where they've moved to, they've simply explained how it is and not how they all dreamed it would be!!! All the things you've said are exactly as everyone else felt too - We're just trying to impart how things "really" are!!! That said, I'd hate to go back to the UK, eventho its so much easier there

Jo xxx


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

What I have experienced jo is that I found whilst in cyprus expats 
complaining about the Greeks, their culture etc.. And trying to make
the country which they have moved to into a little Britain and complain 
when it's not. I'm not saying you guys are guilty of this but I have
experienced many expats who are.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

themermaid said:


> Its just outside Larnaca.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean it to sound that all people who send their kids to private are snobs. I did read about the bullying on this site and it did worry me. But the way I am... if the teachers turn a blind eye then I will be taking matters into my own hands. However, they are all boys, and hopefully they will be able to stick up for themselves. the local school in Pervoilia has quite a few expats there and the boys have played with the local kids out and about so hopefuuly they have made some friends before they enter school.
> 
> ...


Hi 

It's good your like that Im sure your boy's will be fine... I think it's the girls in High school that are worse than the boys?? so I am lead to believe, I would be exactly the same if the teachers never done anything, I hope and pray that my kids settle!! 

My husband works offshore and Im a full time mum... hate the saying housewife lol.

I would like to meet your family once we get settled it would be great for the Boys to play.

Does your villa have a pool? The reason Im asking is because this has worried me the most more than anything, we have one at our villa and Ive read some dreadfull story's on babies drowning, one story had me in tears for 3 day's Ill send you the link if you like but it's so so sad!!!! very sad... so we have chosen to have a proper safety net installed, my eldest son can swim but the little one who's 3 cannot.. it worries me sick!! Im actually going to be a nervous wreak I can feel it now?? hopefully give him a few months and he will be able to swim, he does go swimming lessions now but he just thinks its all a big game!!

I also contacted Aspins Freight ( cant remember why I never went with them) probably dearer than Burke?? I also had the problem of gettin my goods collected as so far up the country but Burke came to my house in Glasgow and loaded all my goods into their van ( The guys were really nice )... took them to thier depot in Wolverhampton and loaded my goods into a shared container there.... too be honest they have been so helpfull.... then they are going to deliver my goods to the villa in Cyprus the day after we arrive. You should contact them pretty soon if you want your stuff over ASAP?

Rgs Lynda
PS wot is your name?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

themermaid said:


> What I have experienced jo is that I found whilst in cyprus expats
> complaining about the Greeks, their culture etc.. And trying to make
> the country which they have moved to into a little Britain and complain
> when it's not. I'm not saying you guys are guilty of this but I have
> experienced many expats who are.


Unfortunately you are absolutely right. I have to bite my tongue when I am out having a meal or drink and the people on the next table are complaining about how thigns are done here. When they say things like I am thinking of going back to the UK if things don;t change I just want to say to them P*ss off back then.
We moan about imigrants in the UK wanting yo change things to suit them so why the heck should we expect Cyprus to change for our benefit?
If we choose to live in someone elses country it is up to us to adapt to the way things are not and not expect the country to change for us.
Oh dear see what you've done now. You've got me up on my soap box.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

themermaid said:


> P.s. How is your 8 year old taking to leaving her school friends and immigrating to Cyprus? Did you choose 1st June because it is half term. The last time I moved from London to Devon we moved in the summer holidays so it was an easy transition when the kids went back to school. I'm wondering if moving in the middle of the term is a good idea.


We have been planning to move over for the past 3 years then I fell pregnant with my youngest and decided to wait... until now so this is basically all we have spoken about for the past 3 years ( we did at 1 point look at spain but decided it wasn't for us) so it's second nature to him, also we have holidayed there every year for the past 7 years and my in laws basically live there ( they come home for winter)... so he is so excited...we have chosen 1st june just because its when my Husband is going to be home on Leave, my sons school breaks up on 26th June so only really missin 4 weeks and the school was fine with this? the only thing is Ive got 3 months to keep him busy as the new school term starts 1 September!

I asked him the other night ' Are you looking forward to moving to Cyprus and meet new freinds and a new school' and he said ' Mum Im looking forward to having a BBQ everynight ( think he thinks he will be on his holiday's) and a swimming pool in my back garden, but dont talk about my freinds mum coz im going to miss them and Im sad at leaving my school I want to take my school with me' then his eye's filled up with water... I felt so sad for him.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Its Maria Btw...
yes my vlla does have a pool. my advice is to get one of those training jackets, Argos sells them or any swimming pool leisure centre. I INSIST my boys wear them ALL the time if they are going near water. This is the rule until they are proficient swimmers. So far they are getting there but just to be on the safe side......

I was talking to my 5 year old tonight and its the same thing...He's going to miss his friends. And your right, I did feel for him. But I believe he's young enough to adapt. Funny I used the swimming pool thing aswell.lol!! it seems to be a good incentive for them.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Unfortunately you are absolutely right. I have to bite my tongue when I am out having a meal or drink and the people on the next table are complaining about how thigns are done here. When they say things like I am thinking of going back to the UK if things don;t change I just want to say to them P*ss off back then.
> We moan about imigrants in the UK wanting yo change things to suit them so why the heck should we expect Cyprus to change for our benefit?
> If we choose to live in someone elses country it is up to us to adapt to the way things are not and not expect the country to change for us.
> Oh dear see what you've done now. You've got me up on my soap box.


:clap2: love it!!!:lol:


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Btw I would just like to ask those (apart from Lynda because you've told me already) why they made the decision to move to Cyprus or in Jo's case Spain? Veronica, What is your reason? and anyone else who has been reading this thread to add their reasons.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

themermaid said:


> Btw I would just like to ask those (apart from Lynda because you've told me already) why they made the decision to move to Cyprus or in Jo's case Spain? Veronica, What is your reason? and anyone else who has been reading this thread to add their reasons.


My husband suffers from SAD and the long winters and lack of sunshine in the Uk meant that most of the year he would be depressed so we decided that we needed to move to the sun.
We were originally thinking of moving to Spain as my sister had lived there for about 15 years. But every time we went to visit her she was more and more dissilusioned with the country, with the rise in crime, the huge urbanisations etc. She was broken into 3 times in 2 years despite having several large dogs and everything of any value was taken. She eventually left Spain.
I had lived in Cyprus many years ago with my first husband and we decided to come and take a look at it as an alternative. My husband fell in love with it and after several visits to familiarise ourselves with the areas etc we decided this was the place for us. It felt so much safer than Spain.
We have now been here over 5 years and despite a few irritations we do not regret our decision for one minute.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themermaid said:


> Btw I would just like to ask those (apart from Lynda because you've told me already) why they made the decision to move to Cyprus or in Jo's case Spain? Veronica, What is your reason? and anyone else who has been reading this thread to add their reasons.


We came to Spain for pretty much the same reasons as you. The UK was grey, depressing, crowded, over-bearing and going "downhill". We thought that moving to somewhere hot and sunny would be a more relaxing and better lifestyle for us all. We looked at Cyprus, the canaries, but the flights were too dear, too long and too irregular, as we knew my husband would have to commute for a while til he expanded his business to Spain (huh, the recession put paid to that idea), France seemed too dear and had rather alot of red tape, so we chose Spain, the Costa del Sol to be near to Málaga airport. My grown up daughters are our UK house (altho my husband has a room there when he's in the UK) and we rent here. He flies back and forth every week or so - volcano willing!

Jo xx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

themermaid said:


> What I have experienced jo is that I found whilst in cyprus expats
> complaining about the Greeks, their culture etc.. And trying to make
> the country which they have moved to into a little Britain and complain
> when it's not. I'm not saying you guys are guilty of this but I have
> experienced many expats who are.


That happens with any group of expats, anywhere in the world. It's not confined to a particular nationality or country. 

-


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

themermaid said:


> Btw I would just like to ask those (apart from Lynda because you've told me already) why they made the decision to move to Cyprus or in Jo's case Spain? Veronica, What is your reason? and anyone else who has been reading this thread to add their reasons.


Ok, if you are really ready for this ---
In the UK, somebody passed us a CY50p Piece, for a UK one. As we were stuck with it, we decided to come here and spend it. Loved it, enjoyed the holiday, came back and bought and house and moved here a couple of years later with early retirement.
Yes folks - the above is quite true. OH had spent some time here in the 50s/60s as a forces brat, but I had never been here before.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Veronica said:


> But every time we went to visit her she was more and more dissilusioned with the country, with the rise in crime, the huge urbanisations etc. She was broken into 3 times in 2 years despite having several large dogs and everything of any value was taken..


That is what I found amazing about Cyprus especially in the villages...They leave glass cabinets full of soft drinks outside the shops OVERNIGHT and NO ONE TOUCHES THEM. Imagine that in London those glass cabinets would have been smashed open and every drink taken, then someone would have come back for the cabinets!!:lol:

In the village where we were staying (Pervoilia) we left our computer in the bar on several occassions and returned the next day and it was still there. That is what I love about Cyprus. And our children were welcomed everywhere we went. Infact they came home extremely spoilt.

However I have heard that in Oroklini that the expat community are beginning to steal from each other. How true that is I don't know.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

potamiou said:


> Ok, if you are really ready for this ---
> In the UK, somebody passed us a CY50p Piece, for a UK one. As we were stuck with it, we decided to come here and spend it. Loved it, enjoyed the holiday, came back and bought and house and moved here a couple of years later with early retirement.
> Yes folks - the above is quite true. OH had spent some time here in the 50s/60s as a forces brat, but I had never been here before.


NOW THAT IS AMAZING!!!! Looks like fate had it in for you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

potamiou said:


> Ok, if you are really ready for this ---
> In the UK, somebody passed us a CY50p Piece, for a UK one. As we were stuck with it, we decided to come here and spend it. Loved it, enjoyed the holiday, came back and bought and house and moved here a couple of years later with early retirement.
> Yes folks - the above is quite true. OH had spent some time here in the 50s/60s as a forces brat, but I had never been here before.


I love that story:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

themermaid said:


> However I have heard that in Oroklini that the expat community are beginning to steal from each other. How true that is I don't know.


The simple, but sad, answer to that is to move to where there are no expats (of any nationality!). We are the only Brits living permanently in our village, and all sorts of building equipment, etc., is left outside permanently. Should we need it, it would be no problem to borrow it, and return it next day! Sadly, most of the current problems are not Cypriots, but outsiders. _not necessarily, or specifically British_


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

You need to get the balance.. Oroklini is the costa del dagenham.. but living in an all cypriot are isnt all its cracked up to be believe me!


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

free_zeebo said:


> You need to get the balance.. Oroklini is the costa del dagenham.. but living in an all cypriot are isnt all its cracked up to be believe me!


Why?


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

We live in an all Cypriot area and love it. Life is much more laid back. Admittedly, it is an "old" village, mostly 70+, and the population is only 34 (according to Geocities.com). All the people here, even at that age, all work - mainly in their own vineyards, fruit gardens, etc.


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

themermaid said:


> Why?


Ok there is no real way to dress this up and i will get blasted for sayin in but what the hell.. 

Ok The Cypriots don't really like anyone unless they are of greek cypriot descent or a family member. They are not very accepting and some might even say racist (ie price doubles when you open your english gob). Now this is a generalisation and just my oppinion but having done 6 months im yet to be proven wrong. I live in nicosia and it is the capitol city and one of the few bastions of the cypriots so i can understand. They have also been very petty to me and have tried to bully me. My kids in the local greek school have been ignored by the local kids and marginalised by the teachers.. sad but true.. 

Ok i can see the view from the cypriot side, British rule is still a living memory for some of them and those that were not born in the colonial period have no doubt been fed a beefed up version of british cruelty.. Britian did conspire with america to encourage the turkish invasion.. britian did arm both sides in an attempt to 'divide and conqure'.. And finally the island has a massive immigration problem and i guess they feel they are losing their island.. much the same as many brits feel about the UK..

So don't expect a welcome party!! Im Orthodox and thought that sharing a faith with them would be a quick link into the community but i was wrong. 

In smaller villages im sure it is different and i can only speak for nicosia.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I guess we all have our experiences which colour how we see the place. 
In the time we have been here we have found that of the people who have ripped us off most have been Brits. We have only had one really bad experience with a Cypriot who tried to rip us off and got very nasty when we told him where to go.
Yes I agree some shops will charge Cypriots less (they will discount the ticket prices) but I have found that if I tell them I am a resident and expect to pay resident prices and not tourist price then I get the discount too. They assume that all Brits are stupid. In fact, a survey done by t he EU has shown that Cypriots have the lowest IQ in Europe.
All in all we have found the locals in t he Paphos area to be very hospitable and friendly and in the villages even more so. 
A lot does depend how you are with them and we always go out of our way to be polite and friendly with them and although the language is not easy we do our best to at least try to speak a little Greek to them and they love that.
I have a feeling that Nicosia is not the best place for a foreigner to live and that will be colouring how you look at life here zeebo. I hate the place, not that keen on Limassol either, too big and busy. Give me Paphos any day


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I have a feeling that Nicosia is not the best place for a foreigner to live


I'm in agreement with Veronica and Potamiou; there are unpleasant Cypriots just as there are unpleasant Brits and every other nation. Equally there are Cypriots who are friendly, welcoming and go out of their way to help people, including expats.

Like Potamious I live in a small village, less than 150 people, and there is only one other expat here. The bulk of the villagers have gone out of their way to make us welcome so much so it'd be easy to sit in assorted houses all day drinking coffee and not getting anything done. At Easter the mukhtar hand-delivered a tray of Easter goodies to us. They didn't have to, nor did they have to invite us to the village-funded Christmas party or the village feast before the start of Lent. But they have done all of these things willingly.

Living in Nicosia has got to be different and it would be easy to allow that to colour the perception of all Cypriots. It's easy to assume that the people are Nicosia are less keen on foreigners but it seems we don't even have to make that assumption any more. 

The second EU study on the quality of life has just been published and one of the questions was "Does the presence of foreigners improve your city?". Pretty much every European capital said yes, to some extent. It's hard to see how the answer could be otherwise; additional spending power, cultural diversity etc etc. The people of Nicosia though said "Hmmm, not really". Two thirds of them felt foreigners added nothing to the city.

So, just as Londoners are probably not representative of the UK its probably fair to say the same about the residents of Nicosia being a true representation of the people of Cyprus as a whole.

Mands


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

True and i take all this onboard.. If i were in a village i know it would be a different world.. mind you i got asked to pay 4 Eruos for a litre of orange juice in perachorio the other day.. lol

Also im basing it on my dealings with estate agents and the likes (no offence V).. An examply is i was a house in Denia and got the price of 450,000 Euros... er thanks!! I got my greekcypriot friend to call up and low and behold it had dropped by 150k.. now i know there is a property crash on but 150k in a day is good going!! 

It just gets boring.. and i just feel tired of that kind of descrimination..

Lol at lowest IQ in europe... yet they are the second most qualified people in the world? Shows you the value of university education these days then!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know I'm in Spain, not Cyprus, but this sort of issue isnt much different between the two I dont think!??? ........ and the Spanish forum is quiet at the mo lol

I think the bottom line is that wherever you go in the world, you cant fully integrate until you are totally bilingual and know and understand how people live in these small, cosy villages, you hopefully will find the most of the inhabitants friendly and pleasant, but there are going to be some who will eye you with suspicion, its human nature. And you will also crave some "Britishness" and people you can chat to after a while! I remember before I came to Spain thinking I could simply integrate with the locals, but I am never gonna speak the language well enough to have a Spanish "best friend" here, nor am I ever gonna have the same things in common, the upbringing or the history. 

I also the remember, a few months after moving here, the excitement at finding an "Iceland" supermarket in a nearby town - "english food" and even english staff. I was shocked at my reaction, if you'd told me thats how I'd have felt before I came to Spain I'd have laughed!

All that said, there is a happy medium and I'm happy with my life which is a bit of everything and I'm feeling more like I "belong" here in Spain everyday!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote).. An examply is i was a house in Denia and got the price of 450,000 Euros... er thanks!! I got my greekcypriot friend to call up and low and behold it had dropped by 150k.. now i know there is a property crash on but 150k in a day is good going!! unquote


Unfortunately there are some 'estate agents' who will try to rip you off. We had the same thing happen when we first came to look at properties and it is one reason why when we sold our business in the Uk we decided we would go into this business to try to stop unsuspecting Brits who leave their brains behind on the plane from falling into some of the traps when buying property here.
I have to point out however that the worst offenders are often British companies. Big companies who come t o places like Cyprus and Spain to make a killing ripping off thier own countrymen then run for the hills with their fat profits as soon asthe bubble bursts and move on to the next emerging country to do it again. Then there are the out and out crooks like Ian Beaumont who ripped people off for millions and now claims to have no money so he can't pay back the people whose lives he has ruined. Google him.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> I think the bottom line is that wherever you go in the world, you cant fully integrate until you are totally bilingual


....This is so, so true. Our mukhtar speaks very little English, and after we had been here nearly a year, he pointed out that it was time we were speaking HIS language. OK - now, whenever I see him, I speak to him in Greek and he answers me in English! I can't win! But I don't care - he's a great character!

Dave


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

free-zeebo and zeebo (are you the same person? by the way; did I miss something when I was away)

don't take things so personally. I don't think it's because you are a foreigner. I am Greek Cypriot (ok I have lived most of my life outside of Cyprus) but still people are not friendly to say the least. After being in this house for close to 2 years now, our next door neighbor finally said hello and her name since my 4 year old wouldn't stop saying hello what is your name over and over and over and over again till she got a response. 

As for the school I think they suffer from the mediocrity that the rest of the place suffers and you have to keep pushing them (a friend was telling me she makes sure to see the teacher every week so that she doesn't forget or ignore her kids in class).

My reply to the Denia guy who wanted to sell you a house for e450k. "You think I am crazy, if I had that kind of money do you think I would come to Denia" I would still say the same thing at e300k for a house in Denia.


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

Yep the same the one and only.. I got banned for a crime i didnt commit (que A team music)..

Im with you on the Denia thing!! The government give the land to cypriots for free!.. It is a bit of a dump to say the least.. shame because it is an ok commute to nicosia.. I was speaking to a local woan there and she siad the kids had smashed up the park som many time the authorities are not going to put anything nice there anymore.. its really sad.. looks like the UK isnt the only place with out of control kids.


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

next on the hit list is that place that sound slike kokinoktimethious.. or something


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

free_zeebo said:


> next on the hit list is that place that sound slike kokinoktimethious.. or something


kokinotrimithia- we have friends who are going to be moving there end of summer. Other friends have found a house in Agioi Trimithias- nice space big yard

what is your budget?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

:focus:


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

err as little as possible really... 230 max.. i know im not gonna get a mansion am i? lol 

SNIP


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

free_zeebo said:


> Ok there is no real way to dress this up and i will get blasted for sayin in but what the hell..
> 
> Ok The Cypriots don't really like anyone unless they are of greek cypriot descent or a family member


I beg to differ. It could, of course, just be that the Cypriots don't like you


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> I beg to differ. It could, of course, just be that the Cypriots don't like you


I think it's a bizarre sort of self-stereotyping that's happened as a result of recent history and the warping of that history by successive governments that have desperately been seeking an identity. Almost exactly the same quote cropped up at a staff meeting recently (Cypriot company) where one of the reps actually said what Zeebo has said (i.e. we Cypriots hate anyone who isn't Greek bla, bla) - I'd like to say that on the whole this is an attitude restricted to alpha male company reps and city types, but I have been here long enough to realise that rudeness and cold shoulders often turn to delighted welcomes etc when it is realised that I'm married to a friend/colleague etc. is all too common. I don't think this is particularly a bad thing, I think we're all suspicious of strangers deep down - it's human nature...


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

themermaid said:


> Btw I would just like to ask those (apart from Lynda because you've told me already) why they made the decision to move to Cyprus or in Jo's case Spain? Veronica, What is your reason? and anyone else who has been reading this thread to add their reasons.


We moved here 18 months ago with our sons 4+5yrs. My husband and I were both brought up in Northern Ireland and along with the usual weather and health reasons we wanted to broaden our kids minds a bit. 

We rented our property in NI and came out with no jobs or anything lined up but with funds for to get us started. We came through a lot of stressful times (stress is not uniqe to uk!) but all in all we just have to watch how our children are thriving here and know we did the right thing. They are the only british children in the village school and the teachers are wonderful. I have heard it could have been a different story if they were in a school in Limassol...

Financially things maybe aren't as great as some might hope for but for us that is the best thing we are teaching our children - cutting out all the materialistic cr*p. 

A lot of making it out here is about attitude and the ability to adapt. We came here for a simpler life and thats what we've got


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

potamiou said:


> ..... OK - now, whenever I see him, I speak to him in Greek and he answers me in English!


Isn't that fantastic though.. a mutual exchange, your greek improves and so does his English. i think thats great.

btw what is a muktar?


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

steph+norm said:


> We moved here 18 months ago with our sons 4+5yrs. My husband and I were both brought up in Northern Ireland and along with the usual weather and health reasons we wanted to broaden our kids minds a bit.
> 
> We rented our property in NI and came out with no jobs or anything lined up but with funds for to get us started. We came through a lot of stressful times (stress is not uniqe to uk!) but all in all we just have to watch how our children are thriving here and know we did the right thing. They are the only british children in the village school and the teachers are wonderful. I have heard it could have been a different story if they were in a school in Limassol...
> 
> ...


Im glad it's working out for you...you might not be a millionaire but you got what you wanted. Are the kids picking up the language well? And are they thriving in their new environment? What about this bullying of expat kids? Have they experienced this or are the kids in their school fairly friendly?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

themermaid said:


> Isn't that fantastic though.. a mutual exchange, your greek improves and so does his English. i think thats great.
> 
> btw what is a muktar?


Mukhtar, means "chosen" in Arabic, and refers to the head of a village in many Arab countries as well as in Cyprus. They're the equivalent of a mayor, I suppose. The name reflects the islamic contribution to the culture here as the village elder structure harks back to Cyprus' long Ottoman past (and the marriage of cultures within the Byzantine period too).


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

kimonas said:


> Mukhtar, means "chosen" in Arabic, and refers to the head of a village in many Arab countries as well as in Cyprus. They're the equivalent of a mayor, I suppose. The name reflects the islamic contribution to the culture here as the village elder structure harks back to Cyprus' long Ottoman past (and the marriage of cultures within the Byzantine period too).


Thanks for that Kimonas, your a wealth of information.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

themermaid said:


> Isn't that fantastic though.. a mutual exchange, your greek improves and so does his English. i think thats great.
> 
> btw what is a muktar?


He is the elected village President, or Mayor if you prefer. Elections are held (I think) every 2 years, but I stand to be corrected on that


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

The muktar has a lot of influence.I have heard that they can in some circumstances even marry people, but not sure how true this is!!


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> The muktar has a lot of influence.I have heard that they can in some circumstances even marry people, but not sure how true this is!!



Oh yes Mycroft, it's quite true they can marry people. In fact, our Muktar is married to his wife!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

potamiou said:


> Oh yes Mycroft, it's quite true they can marry people. In fact, our Muktar is married to his wife!


:clap2::clap2::clap2:I love it


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:I love it


Oh yes I really fell into that one!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> Oh yes I really fell into that one!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Sorry, the temptation was just too great 
To answer the question on a serious note, yes, the Muktar does have quite a bit of power, and it is always a good move, especially in villages, to be friendly with him. Usually they either own or can be found in, the village coffee shop.


----------



## methusela (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pet Passport & shipping*



themermaid said:


> Thanks for that. She has had her first rabies jab, and her 2nd will be in 4 weeks. I understand with just those she will not be able to come back so we intend to continue the treatment whilst in cyprus.
> 
> Thats a REALLY good price BTW. Does it go on the weight of the dog? Or is it just per dog?


The important thing that drives the issue of a pet passport is the blood antibody test that has to be done, to prove that the rabies vaccination has given your pet a sufficient level of immunity from rabies.
Have a look at the following website for some details
Taking your pets abroad : Directgov - Travel and transport
Then try the Defra website as well.
You are mistaken about her not being able to come back without further treatment. Once she has the passport she will be able to travel immediately from the UK to Cyprus but she won't be able to come back into the UK until 6 months after the blood test. The only thing you will need to arrange in Cyprus is the renewal of the vaccination before 2 years has elapsed, otherwise her passport will lapse and you'll have to start the process over again.
You need to talk to your vet because it is he/she who should have given you all this information already.
A friend of mine took her dog to Cyprus this way but then after two weeks she split up with her boyfriend and decided to return to the UK. She had to put the dog in kennels in Cyprusuntil the 6 months was up, before the dog could travel back after her.
I think the quote of £400 is well out of sight for Cyprus. You're more likely to pay in excess of £1000, in my experience.
If you want, I can let you have details of a Manchester Airport based shipping company who handled all of our pet flights ( a GSD and 7 cats). The cost of airfreight goes on the size of the box not the weight of the dog. The size of the box is clearly laid down, based on the dog's measurements, so you won't get away with using a small box to save money.
As the other forum member said, you have left all this very late and ideally you need to get your dog's airfreight arranged on the same flight as yourself - otherwise a third party will have to look after the dog once you have gone and then take it to the UK airport and you will have to collect it in Cyprus.


----------



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

themermaid said:


> Hi all, I have been studying all your posts and information:ranger: and even though most of the information sounds scary, My husband and I have booked a one way ticket and are leaving the uk on 1st June to start our new life in Cyprus with our 3 boys aged 5 and twins of nearly 4. I'm feeling the fear but doing it anyway.
> 
> Anyway, my question is, Even though our beautiful villa is fully furnished we would like to take some other personal stuff. I understand that air/road frieght is more expedient and cheaper, so can anyone reccommend a reasonably priced company to move stuff from Devon?
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend a reasonably priced company to transport our gorgeous German Sheperd?


Hiya, Just about to move over myself later this week. I am using a company called PPS Removals who are accredited etc. I had loads of quotes and they were in the middle price wise. I am getting a 20ft container but we are taking all our furniture, if you are taking just a few things you could get a shared container.
I would also like to say that there are families who do go out and make a success of things and it is not all Doom and Gloom!! Just out of interest where are you moving to in Cyprus. My philosophy is where there is a will there is a way..worked for me so far!!!!


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

methusela said:


> The important thing that drives the issue of a pet passport is the blood antibody test that has to be done, to prove that the rabies vaccination has given your pet a sufficient level of immunity from rabies.
> Have a look at the following website for some details
> Taking your pets abroad : Directgov - Travel and transport
> Then try the Defra website as well.
> ...


Thanks for the info..yes we've left it late..but can still manage.

I'm sure I was told that you would have to wait approx 6 months for the blood test thing. Thats why I thought that she would not be able to come back with only the rabies jab and no blood test. will check out the site for further clarification.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

loobielou said:


> I would also like to say that there are families who do go out and make a success of things and it is not all Doom and Gloom!! Just out of interest where are you moving to in Cyprus. My philosophy is where there is a will there is a way..worked for me so far!!!!


Thanks Loobielou, for the positivity and encouragement. Will be moving to Larnaca area. and where will you be?


----------



## HandK (Jan 11, 2010)

We are moving out in september and are bringing 1 x dog (collie) and 3 x cats. We just got a quote from skymaster, Jonathon Chadwick for £1200. This includes the vets at both ends and the crates for transporting them in. We just take the animals to them 3-4 hrs before the flights. They book the space for them on the same flight as you, once you give them flight details. They will answer any questions that you have straight away and understand its a bit stressful and confusing.

They were very helpful and also contacted DEFRA on my behalf, who then e-mailed me all the info i needed re. rabies and pet passports. Thanks Methusela for reccomending them to us.

You can basically get a pet passport once they have been microchipped and then rabies vaccinated (in that order preferably). This allows you to take them out of the country. As long as you are going to an EU country recognised by the pet pasport scheme, which does include Southern Cyprus, you can return with them to the UK after you have a blood test done and wait 6 months. The blood test can be carried out by any authorised Vet in your country of residence and checks the level of rabies anti-bodies present. 6 months after a satisfactory blood test you can then return with them to the UK.
We do not plan on returning within 6 months so a blood test is pointless before we leave. If its longer than a year after the initial rabies vaccination they will still require a new blood test before they can come back. The blood test is twice as expensive as the vaccination too, we were quoted £75 by our vet and they are one of the cheapest in our area.

We are going to check about the carrier though, as if they insist on the blood test we will have no choice but to get it done. DEFRA does not require it though and you definately don't need it in order to get your pet passport. You do however have to maintain their rabies vaccination by getting boosters done whilst you are away or your pet passport becomes invalid.

Hope this helps a bit and is not too confusing.

We are moving to Leopetri and have found the locals to be really friendly. We are trying to learn the language and always try to speak a bit whenever we can. They always seem to appreciate this although they do sometimes laugh, at our probably awful pronunciation, and often give a quick language lesson ie. a new word or way to say things properly.

Good Luck with the move


----------



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

themermaid said:


> Thanks Loobielou, for the positivity and encouragement. Will be moving to Larnaca area. and where will you be?


We are going to Larnaca aswell. We are flying out on Sunday. My husband is greek Cypriot descent and his family are over there. Do you know anyone over there? What area of Larnaca will you be staying?


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

HandK said:


> We are moving out in september and are bringing 1 x dog (collie) and 3 x cats. We just got a quote from skymaster, Jonathon Chadwick for £1200. This includes the vets at both ends and the crates for transporting them in. We just take the animals to them 3-4 hrs before the flights. They book the space for them on the same flight as you, once you give them flight details. They will answer any questions that you have straight away and understand its a bit stressful and confusing.
> 
> They were very helpful and also contacted DEFRA on my behalf, who then e-mailed me all the info i needed re. rabies and pet passports. Thanks Methusela for reccomending them to us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that in depth information. It clarifies alot of things.

Good luck with yours also.


----------



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

loobielou said:


> We are going to Larnaca aswell. We are flying out on Sunday. My husband is greek Cypriot descent and his family are over there. Do you know anyone over there? What area of Larnaca will you be staying?


Only a few people we met whilst on holiday. We'll be between Pervoilia and maztos. 

And yourself?


----------

